

Ask HN: Product launch ideas.  - skrish

Our product is genuinely affordable due to lower cost structure and we know we have a better &#38; polished product in the making. Lot of thought based on our experience &#38; study has gone into building it.<p>How do I position myself &#38; convey that it is a "cheaper &#38; better" version without sounding off as a "cheap" product, where I am passing on the benefit of cost to customer.<p>We are market followers &#38; not leaders, though we have implemented everything ground up after studying market players &#38; our experience (40+ yrs of building products collectively). But we have some really good ideas in roadmap that we intend to implement. Yet, I don't want to come across as just cheap alternative.<p>Need inputs to position ourselves as a brand that is passing on the benefit of cost to customers with a great product offering. Thanks!
======
andycav
Take inspiration from Ikea: they don't sell cheap furnitures and home
accessories, they "democratize" design. Make it AFFORDABLE, not low-cost ! How
to do it? Don't sell a product, sell/tell a story, become an experience. And,
most important, find yourself an enemy - e.g. a competitor, bad design,
unreliable products, high prices, copycats, etc.

Regards, Andy Cavallini - <http://www.gaia-matrix.com>

~~~
skrish
I like your idea of identifying the enemy for something to target. Never
considered picking high prices or no price guarantee while changing prices (a
problem with competitors) and deriving inspiration from Ikea. Thanks for the
inputs.

